# Question about what Mystery Snails Eat??



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have 2 betta fry tanks at the moment, both with a small mystery snail in each. I cleaned out the fry tank with the smaller fry in it today, there were 77 of them 2 days ago and there's only 45. I was wondering if it's possible that the mystery snail is eating the fry because there were no corpses in the waste water. I thought maybe the fry died and the snail was eatting the corpses, which is fine with me but I just want to make sure it's not eating live fry!

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

No need to post in multiple places, it just confuses things.


----------

